# Erfahrungen wireless Fishfinder



## vowa (17. Juni 2015)

Taugen die Dinger was ?

Gruss, Andreas


----------



## <carp> (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen wireless Fishfinder*

Zumindest die Wasser tiefe zeigt er richtig an


----------



## Ruti Island (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen wireless Fishfinder*

Mein Schwiegervater hat das Teil. Die Tiefe bekommt er wirklich ziemlich gut hin und man erkennt gut die Bodenstruktur. 
Ob die Fischanzeige immer so stimmt ist schwierig zu beurteilen.
Aber für den Preis lohnt es sich in jedem Fall.


----------



## maniana (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen wireless Fishfinder*

habe das Teil auch.
zum Fische finden brauche ich nichts sagen, das kriegen manche Geräte um 500€ noch nicht brauchbar hin, aber um die Tiefe zu ermitteln gar nicht schlecht (wenn man nicht obenpenibel ist).
Für einen Tiefenverlauf langt das allemal, für scharfe Kanten bedingt, da der Abstrahlwinkel relativ breit ist.


----------



## geierle (17. Juni 2015)

Wo gibt's den für den Kurs denn du da geschickt hast? Bin nämlich sich sehr an so einem Teil interessiert.


----------



## Ruti Island (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen wireless Fishfinder*

Sieht ganz nach Askari aus.


----------



## geierle (17. Juni 2015)

Ruti Island schrieb:


> Sieht ganz nach Askari aus.



Habe ich auch gedacht aber laut Askari im Internet kostet der dort knapp 110&euro;.


----------



## <carp> (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen wireless Fishfinder*

Ist bei askari. Kostet aber tatsächlich 110euro ich hab den günstiger bekommen als der noch zum Jubiläums preis zu haben war


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen wireless Fishfinder*

z.Bsp. in der Bucht für 5€ weniger:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DE-Wireless-Funk-Echolot-Fischfinder-Fishfinder-Kontur-70m-230ft-Thermometer-C-F-/271764654613?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3f466f8a15


----------



## vowa (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen wireless Fishfinder*

Hab es tatsächlich von einem Flyer abfotografiert der im aktuellen Askari Katalog lag.


----------



## GandRalf (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen wireless Fishfinder*

Moin auch,

Habe das Ding ebenfalls in Verwendung. Kommt aus der Bucht für 50 Euronen (gebr. aber nix dran)
Für die Tiefenmessung ist das Ding schon ordentlich zu gebrauchen.#6
Leider ist das Handling etwas umständlich, wenn man mit einer Rute hantiert und dann auf den Schirm sehen will. Je nach Lichteinfall ist das nicht so einfach abzulesen, wenn man den Empfänger z.B. auf dem Boden liegen hat.
Da wollte ich mir noch etwas mit einer Halterung einfallen lassen.
Habe so einen Empfänger auch schon als Uhr oder kleinen Klemmbildschirm für die Rute gesehen.:g


----------



## Surf (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erfahrungen wireless Fishfinder*

Ich hab auch mal ne Frage dazu:
Wie stark lässt der sich durch Kraut beirren, bzw kann man Kraut vom Boden differenzieren?
Thx ;-)


----------

